# Shower pans



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just had a bid accepted(reference) on three bathroom remodels...

Same house,same customer,wants fancy-fancy..marble,granite and all perks with it.(steam,bubbles,body showers,etc etc etc.)

Wants three custom showers...First two nice and easy with Kerdi pan,third one if outside of available kerdi shower pan sizes...I will be framing it in with kerdi board to build shower/lay in tub.

Any suggestions(besides mud shower pan)?


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Check out Wedi..You may need to buy larger presloped pan and cut to size. I recently did a shower 8' x 4', with mud bed, I actually sloped half 1/8" per foot as shower heads was not reaching that section.
You can always offer Sanoasa Prefabricated Modular Steam Rooms.$$$$


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

I have started looking closer into the Jaeger Membrane and Wedi products. 

If your client wants high end then a couple clear winners come to mind.

For one "Dornbracht" fixtures all the way. There are no better ones made that I have seen.

Steam units - man you guys have to see the ThermaSol generators. Amazing. We have two new steamer projects starting up right away. Both will be ThermaSol Pro Series with the full sound and light package.

The steamer head is slick. It retracts when the steam is over and the unit even self cleans using the steam line as a purging line. Brilliant.

I would use a Carrera Porcelain Tile instead of the real thing in the steamer. Noble Seal TS as a vapour barrier. And which every drain grill the lady of the house likes most.

Make sure a bench goes in. One build for two.

JW

Here is some pictures of our last Kerdi Steamer;


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

You can just get the biggest pan you can and fill in whatever's left with mud to finish pan to desired size.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> ...(steam,bubbles,body showers,etc etc etc.)...



The TTMAC requires modified thin set in steam showers. They also spec concrete board. We have been using Green EBoard and Noble Seal TS lately here in Vancouver.

You might want to look into Ardex setting materials. I believe these are the only thin sets being approved with Kerdi and Kerdi Board.

Phone Schluter and double check. It might be that Ardex gives the warranty. In the end. Easier to just use Noble Seal TS and not have to worry about any vapour issues or setting material conflicts.

Looking forward to seeing the project come together. How did the client find you?

Is "Straw Berries" and "The Ozoborne Village Zoo" still two hot spots in Winnipeg? It's been years since I lived there. I have almost thawed out.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Is "Straw Berries" and "The Ozoborne Village Zoo" still two hot spots in Winnipeg? It's been years since I lived there. I have almost thawed out.


Thanks a lot guys and separate thanks to John,great answer as usual.

No imagine,I have been here 6 years...Strawberries been out of doors about 15 years ago...other one, think its still around but def not the same way it used to be...all sketchy......depending on what you looking for hot spots would be Peasant Cookery,529 Steak Hourse,Republic Night Club,Alive Night Club and Vincenzo's lounge...

Trust me with -2 and rain we had this winter even you would thaw out real fast.:laughing:

EDIT p.s. customer found me by total accident..my business slowed down a little and I had a lead on tiling a basement shower but guy needed someone who could remodel whole bathroom(picture of that one are upcoming on monday).

I ended up remodeling whole bathroom for a little under 5k and his friend turned out to be in need of fancy work which I figured I can take on with a little bit of knowledge and background in tiling...just need to design smth for him and see how it goes...


----------



## showerpanhotmop (Feb 6, 2012)

Out here in southern california we prefer to use the hot mop method.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yea , especially in south central. Lol.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Name sounds sketchy...almost dont wanna know what HOT MOP shower pan might be


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have never done it , and don't plan to. The products available nowadays are to make our job easier. In southern California there are only a few that still do that. The majority use Kerdi and in my case I mud and hydroban everything.


----------



## showerpanhotmop (Feb 6, 2012)

It is process of using hot liquid asphalt and felt paper to build a durable custom molded shower pan. This is something you probably want to hire a specialist to do. 

Its a great way to pass the liability and risk of the shower pan to another entity.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

showerpanhotmop said:


> It is process of using hot liquid asphalt and felt paper to build a durable custom molded shower pan. This is something you probably want to hire a specialist to do.
> 
> Its a great way to pass the liability and risk of the shower pan to another entity.


What does the fact that very few across the country actually do hot mop shower pans tell you? I don't think giving advice to those that install shower pans of "passing the liability and risk" is a good suggestion.

My advice? Learn how to use products designed for shower pan applications and not ones that were designed for roofs.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow ! .. that's a harsh comment. Not defending either. I thought I had put it in a nicer way. .

I was working in Glendale and saw 3 showers done the with hot mop. I asked the costumer why not use the new systems available, he said his tile guy thought they were outdated.. What !!


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> Wow ! .. that's a harsh comment. Not defending either. I thought I had put it in a nicer way. .
> 
> I was working in Glendale and saw 3 showers done the with hot mop. I asked the costumer why not use the new systems available, he said his tile guy thought they were outdated.. What !!


 Lol, outdated? Does that mean Hot Mopping is a new technique?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

People still do hot mop shower pans! :blink:

Whats the point when theres numerous systems designed to work much better and go in much easier?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know man.. But in So Cal , depending in the area that you service that's what people pay. In our case we serviced, San Marino, So
uth Pasadena, some areas in Beverly hills, so money was not a big issue sometimes..


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just liked miller tile on Facebook..


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Orlando, I'll send a nice cigar for your collection.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Uhhh ! .. O Likes that too..


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

showerpanhotmop said:


> It is process of using hot liquid asphalt and felt paper to build a durable custom molded shower pan. This is something *you probably want to hire a specialist to do. *
> 
> Its a great way to pass the liability and risk of the shower pan to another entity.


Like him.


----------

